# Hornet's Weekly Sitdown Match--Week ONE



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well folks it's about time to start the first week of Hornet's Weekly Sitdown. 

We are now finishing up registration and assigning lanes for the shoot tonight.....hopefully everyone will be all warmed up and ready to roll at 7:00. 

There seems to be a pretty decent turn out for the first week.....considering that not everyone is all setup and some are still sitting in trees. :wink:

so get your bows dialed in and get your warm up arrows in if you need em....there are some serious shooters in the building tonight and they assure me that they aren't at peak form yet....but there ready "enough" to sit you all down.....

and yes even with the extra days and their first league night Wed.....there still appears to be only ONE Carowhinner in the group :zip: :thumbs_do


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:RockOn::RockOn:

:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well it's about that time.....shooters are finishing up the last end of warm up now......

There are 22 shooters this week which is great for the first week....and being that it is over in the "Our Forum" :wink:

Get the PINE clear there will be shooters coming that way shortly.....

Since the #s are kind of funny we are gonna send ONE shooter to the pine for the 1st 5 ends....then 2 after that threw the last 5 ends....then the finals which will start in a randomly selected end....which has already been picked by the Sitdown Committee :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> :RockOn::RockOn:
> 
> :juggle::juggle:


You have about 15 mins before you get your first splinter of the season.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

this is great stuufffff...

where's the rest of the peanut-gallery..???

heheheheeeeee...


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Watching the results from TN and keeping TN Archer up to speed via text msgs :thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it's about that time.....shooters are finishing up the last end of warm up now......
> 
> There are 22 shooters this week which is great for the first week....and being that it is over in the "Our Forum" :wink:
> 
> ...


I got a chance!!! Hiccups in the third and fourth ends might cost me but I got a chance after that. Well for a few ends anyway.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shooters to the line........

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33 
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
archerycharlie - 28 27 31 28 25 26 28 27 28 26
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32 
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 30 32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
Nanayak 27 27 27 26 28 28 30 29 29 27 31
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 29 28 32 29 31 30
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33
ScottBarrett - 32 32 28 31 30 33 30 32 31 29 
Raider2000 - 14 8 15 11 15 9 17 6 20 17


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have about 15 mins before you get your first splinter of the season.




```

```
yipp-eee... that means i made it thru the first end... :teeth::teeth:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

awful lot of triple-tre-triples up there... nice 

shooting...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well after the first end.....Raider2000 you ain't gotta go home....but you and that recurve of yours gotta go to the PINE....don't be over there trying to carve up a new bow either....there are gonna be others that need a seat shortly :wink:

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
archerycharlie - 28 27 31 28 25 26 28 27 28 26
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 30 32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
Nanayak 27 27 27 26 28 28 30 29 29 27 31
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 29 28 32 29 31 30
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33
ScottBarrett - 32 32 28 31 30 33 30 32 31 29
Raider2000 - *14 *8 15 11 15 9 17 6 20 17


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

check-it-out.... Marcus and Dado are joining the main event... 


:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #2.....Nana.....you might be the only lady this week....but you get to have a seat next to one of your favorite MV Cabana Boys....so you should be comfy....don't eat all the cookies 

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
archerycharlie - 28 27 31 28 25 26 28 27 28 26
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 30 32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
Nanayak 27 *27 *27 26 28 28 30 29 29 27 31
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 29 28 32 29 31 30
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33
ScottBarrett - 32 32 28 31 30 33 30 32 31 29


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Thanks*

HORNET for steppin up and running the show yer way.:thumbs_up

It seems my clock and yer clock are not on the same time as i got 7:41 all ready here.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

2-down... i'm on a roll....:tongue:



imp2:imp2:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> HORNET for steppin up and running the show yer way.:thumbs_up
> 
> It seems my clock and yer clock are not on the same time as i got 7:41 all ready here.


There were a couple people that had "bow issues" that I was helping them with :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> 2-down... i'm on a roll....:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> imp2:imp2:


Well just call you butter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Wait a second.....I forgot to explain something we had to have our first shoot off inside the Sitdown :doh:

Seems on end 2 we had a tie for the trip to the PINE 

archery charlie vs Nana 

archerycharlie - 28 27 31 28 25 26 28 27 28 26
Nanayak 27 27 27 26 28 28 30 29 29 27 31

But AC steps up and sent Nana to the pine anyway....with a strong 31 to Nan's 27....:clap: Looks like nerves got someone :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #3....and who's it gonna be?

Looks like....several of you GOT LUCKY....lord knows she didn't since she runs with the NC crew she was to skeeerrreeeeddd to show.....but the man from Fl Scott.Barrett....thanks for coming now go get your first splinter :doh:

28s ain't gonna get it done around here my man....any more of those and I am gonna have to take that B-Stinger back ;eek:

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
archerycharlie - 28 27 31 28 25 26 28 27 28 26
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 30 32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 29 28 32 29 31 30
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33
ScottBarrett - 32 32 *28 *31 30 33 30 32 31 29


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wait a second.....I forgot to explain something we had to have our first shoot off inside the Sitdown :doh:
> 
> Seems on end 2 we had a tie for the trip to the PINE
> 
> ...


Hey.. you shoot with someone that's over a foot taller than you, and see how you do.. 

Oh wait... :zip:

:becky:

Cookies on the bench for those who are joining me...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Cookies*

Who made the cookies? I hope there not made like Miss LUCKYS was last year with a secret ingredient added.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Hey.. you shoot with someone that's over a foot taller than you, and see how you do..
> 
> Oh wait... :zip:
> 
> ...


But your were shooting against AC so the height difference is thrown out :doh:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm rollin strong...sweet:darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

uhhh-oooohhhhh...

:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #4.....and the PINE needs one more. 

Well AC you made it through the your first head to head.....it's COOKIE TIME for you....

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
archerycharlie - 28 27 31 *28 *25 26 28 27 28 26
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 30 32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 29 28 32 29 31 30
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> I'm rollin strong...sweet:darkbeer:


Which is it.....the B-Stinger....the DY lens or the bow? :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The TN gang is holding up sKrong!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Which is it.....the B-Stinger....the DY lens or the bow? :wink:


Definatly not the shooter thats for sure!!! But all and all the DY gang is holding strong!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

nana nana nana sorry about that.:smile:

I used to be taller in my younger days.

You should see my son next to a guy that is 7' 4"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #5....shooters to the line....

Looks like it's time for another head to head.....South-Paaw vs MoparMatty 

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 *29 *31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 30 32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 *29 *28 32 29 31 30
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Definatly not the shooter thats for sure!!! But all and all the DY gang is holding strong!!!


Don't we always :wink: Well at least most of the time.....


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well after the first end.....Raider2000 you ain't gotta go home....but you and that recurve of yours gotta go to the PINE....don't be over there trying to carve up a new bow either....there are gonna be others that need a seat shortly :wink:


Well darn what am I supposed to do with my pocket knife now. :noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #5....shooters to the line....
> 
> Looks like it's time for another head to head.....South-Paaw vs MoparMatty
> 
> ...



Hell just send both them goobers packin!!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Not the shooter...now thats funny.

Hornet...maybe it's your coaching


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OK....everyone....sit back and see who CHOKES....

we have a little battle here.....the winner either get's a bottle of syrup or a pair of shoes.....but not boots those are in Va :wink:


south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28

Moparmatty - 32 31 32 30 29 28 32 29 31 30


and it looks like SP is still in with his white feet.....

Matty don't bust your shorts sliding across that PINE :doh:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

archerycharlie said:


> Who made the cookies? I hope there not made like Miss LUCKYS was last year with a secret ingredient added.


No secret ingredients, except lots of love... 
and lots of cookies.. figured it would be a long wait ...:wink:


Brown Hornet said:


> But your were shooting against AC so the height difference is thrown out :doh:


:aww:

Ah man.... 


archerycharlie said:


> nana nana nana sorry about that.:smile:
> 
> I used to be taller in my younger days.
> 
> You should see my son next to a guy that is 7' 4"


Well I'm a bit talker than midget, and a bit shorter than short... :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hell just send both them goobers packin!!!!!


:chortle:

One of them needs to go get us some :darkbeer:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

C ya all next week. Fun while it lasted. I'll be back.:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> No secret ingredients, except lots of love...
> and lots of cookies.. figured it would be a long wait ...:wink:
> 
> 
> ...


I think your about an 1/8" over the height to be legally classified as a midget. :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

maple syrup.... pine syrup... it's all the same... give nana a hug from me ...

:angel:



heheheheeee....


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

nanayak said:


> No secret ingredients, except lots of love...
> and lots of cookies.. figured it would be a long wait ...:wink:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats in those cookies?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Raider2000 said:


> Well darn what am I supposed to do with my pocket knife now. :noidea:


shave your toes??? :noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> One of them needs to go get us some :darkbeer:


Seriously!!!! Thats the best idea so far!!!



Matty I like Sam Adams.... SO get to stepin and fetchin!!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think your about an 1/8" over the height to be legally classified as a midget. :doh:


:shade:



south-paaw said:


> maple syrup.... pine syrup... it's all the same... give nana a hug from me ...
> 
> :angel:
> :hug: for you Sweetie... and a :kiss:
> ...





bhamlin said:


> Whats in those cookies?


Butter, sugar, eggs, flour, vanilla, salt, baking soda, chocolate chips... what else??


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well next week I'll need to improve my war paint because those X's were not impressed by me.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nanayak said:


> :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Raider2000 said:


> Well next week I'll need to improve my war paint because those X's were not impressed by me.


or stick one of my arrows in the X... you always seem to be able to destroy my nocks during our game... :wink::chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well it's end #6....so that means that you all need to slide over a bit more now.....cuz just like Noah's Ark....shooters will be hitting the PINE....2 by 2 

VaVince....my man....the first DY shooter on the PINE :doh: that 30 would have been a 31 at least if you had a B-Stinger instead of a Doinker :doh:

The rest of you guys that could only muster ONE 11 this end need to pull your arrows and head back to the line....cuz a 31 ain't getting it done in this end.....

so JayMc....Sharky....bill hamlin....South Paaw....TN Archer....Damn Yankee...Gator Eye stay loose.

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 *31 *31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 *31 *30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 *31 *33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
Va vince 32 32 32 31 33 *30 *32 32 30 28
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 *31 *33 31 30 33
Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 *31 *32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 *31 *33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Seriously!!!! Thats the best idea so far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Matty I like Sam Adams.... SO get to stepin and fetchin!!!!


Sam Adams, looks like your moving on up in there beer world. No more crap weiser for you!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

How come Spoon only has 9 ends?


DQ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man what a shoot off.....7 of you guys

But it's time for the # of shooters to drop by one....so South Paaw....You got lucky earlier but your luck has run out :doh:

JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
south-paaw 31 29 30 31 29 31 28 31 30 28
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it's end #6....so that means that you all need to slide over a bit more now.....cuz just like Noah's Ark....shooters will be hitting the PINE....2 by 2
> 
> VaVince....my man....the first DY shooter on the PINE :doh: that 30 would have been a 31 at least if you had a B-Stinger instead of a Doinker :doh:
> 
> ...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

ooooh-boy

strawberry-fields-forever.....:icon_salut::icon_salut:

haunting-haunting-haunting...



get my frosted mug....... and please pass the cookies....

three cheers to the pine crew !!.........:cheers::cheers::cheers:



hi nana....:wave:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I am trying to keep up on my BB. Glad I have Mr.McHoyt giving me the play by play.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man what a shoot off.....7 of you guys
> 
> But it's time for the # of shooters to drop by one....so South Paaw....You got lucky earlier but your luck has run out :doh:
> 
> ...


South-Paaw....next time your spotting me points for a crispy!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Sam Adams, looks like your moving on up in there beer world. No more crap weiser for you!


Im growin up!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> It was bad.....297 15x wont get it done. May have to try the 27's again sunday. Boo Hoo........


They aren't gonna help....you need to bring that bow to the DR and let him fix ya up....we will get those 2315s rocking :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> They aren't gonna help....you need to bring that bow to the DR and let him fix ya up....we will get those 2315s rocking :wink:


He dosent even need to bring the bow... Just a good swift kick in the arse!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> South-Paaw....next time your spotting me points for a crispy!




```

```
now that's rich... i've shot with you at the hill.... 






no points-for you...:tongue:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> They aren't gonna help....you need to bring that bow to the DR and let him fix ya up....we will get those 2315s rocking :wink:


Me and Dr. Braden are gonna try some stuff out sunday morning.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #7....and there will only be ONE SHOOTER going to the pine since a PROtest was filled and after going back and looking at the video tape....Spooner is heading to the pine :doh: 

One of you skated by.....but.....

Stash and Sharkred7....you guys are about to be in shootoff..... 

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 *30 *32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 31 32 31
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 30 33
*Spoon13 30 31 29 29 32 33 30 32 32*
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ooooh-boy
> 
> strawberry-fields-forever.....:icon_salut::icon_salut:
> 
> ...


Sweetie.. come on over and sit right here.. a little closer... scooch a bit closer... 

Have a cookie..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is now 2 full gallons of Syrup on the PINE.....guess someone should have brought some pancakes and waffles 

Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Stash 32 31 31 32 33 32 30 *31 *32 31


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Matty - let's leave these losers and go fer a beer...


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

nanayak said:


> or stick one of my arrows in the X... you always seem to be able to destroy my nocks during our game... :wink::chortle:


Now that's a thought, My Gold Tip Trads do like those BLACK Easton Eclips'


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> How come Spoon only has 9 ends?
> 
> 
> DQ!!!!!!!!!


I just checked the PM I sent you Hornet against my scorecard. My 8th end was a 31. Must have just missed it. My bad.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> He dosent even need to bring the bow... Just a good swift kick in the arse!!!!


well kick hard, cause I am a mile off from last year. Maybe getting older does have something to do with it 



south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> now that's rich... i've shot with you at the hill....
> ...


The Hill, I drank enough beer to make wisconsin proud that weekend. You spot me


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #7....and there will only be ONE SHOOTER going to the pine since a PROtest was filled and after going back and looking at the video tape....Spooner is heading to the pine :doh:
> 
> One of you skated by.....but.....
> 
> ...




```

```
NO DQ....HE SHOT A 13 ON HIS FIRST END.... heheheheeeeeeee



nanayak said:


> Sweetie.. come on over and sit right here.. a little closer... scooch a bit closer...
> 
> Have a cookie..




```

```
hows this.....:hug:....:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> OK....everyone....sit back and see who CHOKES....
> 
> we have a little battle here.....the winner either get's a bottle of syrup or a pair of shoes.....but not boots those are in Va :wink:
> 
> ...


Good work SP. :thumb:

No more crappy shorts for this guy. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # Ocho.....and another dag on shootoff....

Jay....TN....Yankee....and Gator....front and center.....who is the PRESSURE gonna catch up to this time:noidea:

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 *31 *32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 *31 *30 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 *31 *33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 *31 *30 31
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
TN ARCHER 33 33 33 33 32 31 33 31 *30 *33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Gator Eye - 32 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 *30 *31

It looks like....TN and Gator couldn't take the pressure or either should have bought a B-Stinger.....:doh: TN you were a week to late :chortle:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Our little one is all grown up now Vince....brings a tear to my eye... 



VA Vince said:


> Sam Adams, looks like your moving on up in there beer world. No more crap weiser for you!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #9....

Alright....who moved my sight :doh: archerpap and shark see me on the line....prepare for the Goat Stare....and Come Get You Some.....

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 *31 *33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 *31 *33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 32
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 32
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

pressure is my middle name...or something like that


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Good work SP. :thumb:
> 
> No more crappy shorts for this guy. :chortle:




```

```
barefootn' and all.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
Hornet - 32 31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33
Sharkred7 29 30 29 29 32 31 30 32 31 *32*

Shark....good shooting....but you got's to head to the PINE.....

archerpap....it's me and you head to head.....can a mid 530s field shooter take down a 550+ shooter?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> Our little one is all grown up now Vince....brings a tear to my eye...


Should have listened a LONG time ago!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and to answer my own question.....NOPE :chortle: Good shooting buddy...next time your goin' down 

Someone bring me a :darkbeer:

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
Hornet - *32 *31 32 31 31 33 32 32 31 33


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

See you Hornet, get a cookie and a :darkbeer: yes that goes together.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #10....and we are at that point were we find out who is gonna be heading to the finals........

and it aint gonna be JayMC or Dado.....told you to stop shooting that damn Martin and Doinker Dado :chortle:


archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
JayMc - 33 32 33 31 31 31 31 31 32 *32*
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Dado 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 33 32 *32*
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> and to answer my own question.....NOPE :chortle: Good shooting buddy...next time your goin' down
> 
> Someone bring me a :darkbeer:
> 
> ...




```

```
here ya' go ....:set1_draught2:.... archerpap....










ooops... my bad... one for you too Bhornet...:cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> See you Hornet, get a cookie and a :darkbeer: yes that goes together.


No cookie for me....I gotta hold the mic with one hand and the :darkbeer: in the other


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> Our little one is all grown up now Vince....brings a tear to my eye...


Next year he will be all grown up and a PRO!



damnyankee said:


> pressure is my middle name...or something like that


Say what 



X Hunter said:


> Should have listened a LONG time ago!!!!!


Remember grasshoper, your elders are wise....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> See you Hornet, get a cookie and a :darkbeer: yes that goes together.


Can I have a :darkbeer:???


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Boy I thought that Yankee comment would have me pickin' out splinters,,,,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Can I have a :darkbeer:???


This isn't Cumberland....or Buggs Island....you gotta wait a few more ends :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Next year he will be all grown up and a PRO!
> Remember grasshoper, your elders are wise....




If by next year you mean 2011 then MABEY

Wise but only in certian areas


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> This isn't Cumberland....or Buggs Island....you gotta wait a few more ends :wink:


Damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> If by next year you mean 2011 then MABEY
> 
> Wise but only in certian areas


Your learning.......ARSE


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well folks lets give a hand to the final 7 :clap:

That's some good shooting...... We have a shooter from Pa....2 of my Va Boys....an Aussie....two New Yorkers.....and a Syrup Sucker....

Bill even made it with a Martin. But he has a B-Stinger so the mojo was evened out. 

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Boy I thought that Yankee comment would have me pickin' out splinters,,,,


Hey when that UE beats ya can I try it???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now....usually we try and wrap it up quicker and once we have more shooters more people will drop out faster....

Every week I will contact someone....and a # will be selected and that # is the end we start on in the finals.....this week we are starting on......


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Hey Matty - let's leave these losers and go fer a beer...


Not tonight. I'm heading for bed. Maybe next time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Boy I thought that Yankee comment would have me pickin' out splinters,,,,


I needed a :darkbeer: It's Friday


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the break. The shrimp scampi my wife cooked is sitting heavy anyway


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well folks lets give a hand to the final 7 :clap:
> 
> That's some good shooting...... We have a shooter from Pa....2 of my Va Boys....an Aussie....two New Yorkers.....and a Syrup Sucker....
> 
> ...


Might have been the DY


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Hey when that UE beats ya can I try it???


Thats where he messed up..the U needs to be a V...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Thats where he messed up..the U needs to be a V...


That new C looks pretty slick... But dont knock the U or the P


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I needed a :darkbeer: It's Friday


:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:...there's a few for ya buddy!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> That new C looks pretty slick... But dont knock the U or the P


The C does look slick, but I'll stick with my V


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*well done...*



Brown Hornet said:


> Well folks lets give a hand to the final 7 :clap:
> 
> That's some good shooting...... We have a shooter from Pa....2 of my Va Boys....an Aussie....two New Yorkers.....and a Syrup Sucker....
> 
> ...




```

```
very nice indeed......:thumb:...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> NO DQ....HE SHOT A 13 ON HIS FIRST END.... heheheheeeeeeee
> ...


Much better.... :wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> End #9....
> 
> Alright....who moved my sight :doh: archerpap and shark see me on the line....prepare for the Goat Stare....and Come Get You Some.....
> 
> ...


Someone say Goat?? :becky:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> The C does look slick, but I'll stick with my V


Yea im likin the V especially since I put Spirals on it in Sept... Even though it's been sittin since I put em on

I still think I would love a U or a C though... One thing for sure is better they are both above and beyond my C3!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #11 and it's time to hang new targets....who is gonna be screwed by shooting a FRESH FACE ....and we are starting on....end # 4 

So everyone but X Hunter Rainman....and Marcus stay were your at....South Paaw put your beer and cookie down and go pull 

archerpap 33 33 32 *32 *31 33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 *32 *32 31 32 31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 *32 *31 32 33 32 32 33


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #11 and it's time to hang new targets....who is gonna be screwed by shooting a FRESH FACE ....and we are starting on....end # 4
> 
> So everyone but X Hunter Rainman....and Marcus stay were your at....South Paaw put your beer and cookie down and go pull
> 
> ...


Can I hold his beer????:angel: 




PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Damn it Southpaw easy with my bow bullets!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and boom....the "other" BH  and my man Yankee are safe....pap and the Dutchy go pull and toe it up again....

archerpap 33 33 32 32 *31 *33 31 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 *31 *32 33 32 32 33


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Yea im likin the V especially since I put Spirals on it in Sept... Even though it's been sittin since I put em on
> 
> I still think I would love a U or a C though... One thing for sure is better they are both above and beyond my C3!!!


I have a couple P's and a U


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and it looks like after 6 arrows in the first round of the finals....
we have more Syrup on the PINE....man that bench has to be extra STICKY....speaking of STICKY where the heck is he? :noidea:

archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 *32 *33 32 32 33


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #11 and it's time to hang new targets....who is gonna be screwed by shooting a FRESH FACE ....and we are starting on....end # 4
> 
> So everyone but X Hunter Rainman....and Marcus stay were your at....South Paaw put your beer and cookie down and go pull
> 
> ...




```

```
:hand::hand:..... once on the pine- no leaving...:wink:
everyone under 24 has to pull arrows....yute vs wisdom... he still ain't got it...:shade:

besides, we got a full house over here and i'm busy....:set1_draught2::set1_draught2:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> I have a couple P's and a U


Dont tempt me!!!! I've shot an Ultra and wanted a '10 Model but Hoyt screwed that one up for me


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> :hand::hand:..... once on the pine- no leaving...:wink:
> ...


THANK GOD just made the cut.... So who does that leave to pull???? How about the lefty who is on the PINE!!!!????


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Yea im likin the V especially since I put Spirals on it in Sept... Even though it's been sittin since I put em on
> 
> I still think I would love a U or a C though... One thing for sure is better they are both above and beyond my C3!!!


You should have had those spirals on for Outdoor Nat's. They are much better than the Cam.5+. I liked my PE with old school cam.5 on rather than the cam.5+, but I screwed up and shipped it overseas.........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #12.....round 2 of the finals.....and archerpap finally doesn't have to go to a shootoff 

But he is now on splinter picking duty :doh:


archerpap 33 33 32 32 *31 *33 31 33 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 31 33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> You should have had those spirals on for Outdoor Nat's. They are much better than the Cam.5+. I liked my PE with old school cam.5 on rather than the cam.5+, but I screwed up and shipped it overseas.........


Why ship it over seas???? Im only in VA


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #12.....round 2 of the finals.....and archerpap finally doesn't have to go to a shootoff
> 
> But he is now on splinter picking duty :doh:
> 
> ...


I'm gettin out the tweezers..........one splinter at a time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #13...round 3 of the finals....how the heck is Yankee still in? :noidea:

Bill it looks like something moved again :doh: One in the strawberry patch ain't gonna get it done....:nono:

X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Bill Hamlin 33 33 32 32 33 *31 *33 33 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I know I am running behind but are there any cookies left?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Dont tempt me!!!! I've shot an Ultra and wanted a '10 Model but Hoyt screwed that one up for me


Friend of mine asked me if I wanted to buy one he had. 3000s and spirals. But it might have C2s on it by the time it goes to sale.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 14......round 4 of the finals

Yankee.....and the Aussie goin' toe to toe for 3 more erras 

X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 *32 *33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 *32 *31 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> :hand::hand:..... once on the pine- no leaving...:wink:
> ...





X Hunter said:


> THANK GOD just made the cut.... So who does that leave to pull???? How about the lefty who is on the PINE!!!!????




```

```
hardly......:evil:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man what a showing by my short brother DY.....now come over here and tell me about that new lens :wink:

Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
damnyankee - 32 33 33 32 32 31 32 *31 *33 33


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> I know I am running behind but are there any cookies left?


No cookies left as i ate a bunch of them and have been sitting on the thunder mug ever sense.ukey:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheheeeee....*



TN ARCHER said:


> I know I am running behind but are there any cookies left?




```

```

yup... nana just brought more in... hot from the oven...:thumbs_up,

welll.... that was before chucky-cheese show'd up...


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Damn that Martin, should've listened to you BH


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Quit hoggin the cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can the shooters have a cookie and beer brake????


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> Damn that Martin, should've listened to you BH


Just man up and order a Hoyt and thake that thing(martin) to goodwill or something!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 15 and we are down to the FINAL 3....how about another hand :clap:

We have the 2009 Joe Field Champion the man who just discovered real beer....X Hunter.....the Rainman.....and my buddy from Kangaroo land....Marcus

Who's it gonna be.....


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Quit hoggin the cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can the shooters have a cookie and beer brake????


I'll get you a beer, a Samantha Adams I believe it was?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Quit hoggin the cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can the shooters have a cookie and beer brake????




```

```
DQ urself and come on over....:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> Damn that Martin, should've listened to you BH


You'll learn sooner or later :wink:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You'll learn sooner or later :wink:


If you'll kick in the money ..... I'm in!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> I'll get you a beer, a Samantha Adams I believe it was?


Close enough!!!! Especially if your buyin!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> If you'll kick in the money ..... I'm in!


Just call it and early delivery from Santa!!!!! ccasion1:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 15...finals match #5....

and down goes Frasier :faint:......I told you to stay out of that beer :doh:


X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 *32 *32 33
Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 32 33


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Come on over and have a seat little buddy. :sad:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End # 15...finals match #5....
> 
> and down goes Frasier :faint:......I told you to stay out of that beer :doh:
> 
> ...


CRAP..... Lokks like im just gonna have to quit playin and lay out a 30X...Oh well


Nana can I have a cookie???? And a drink???


And please dont make me sit beside southpaw!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AND NOW WE ARE LEFT WITH 2.....

Marcus 33 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33
Rain Man - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 *32 *33 

and it looks like only wanting to shoot indoors has paid off for Marcus.....

Congrats buddy.....:clap:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> Come on over and have a seat little buddy. :sad:


@*$& 28X that's about all I got...Time to really try next week!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> CRAP..... Lokks like im just gonna have to quit playin and lay out a 30X...Oh well
> 
> 
> Nana can I have a cookie???? And a drink???
> ...



:chortle: Not bad for the first time shooting those XXX's 

how dare you let my first trophy leave not only the state....but the country :doh:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Congrats Marcus:wav:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

2 more weeks, then I can break out the 27's........


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Not bad for the first time shooting those XXX's
> 
> how dare you let my first trophy leave not only the state....but the country :doh:


Gotta let em think they have a chance so they will keep playing!!!! Think about missing 2 ends in a row:wink: REALLY NOW.... Dont worry though got the diamond rocking again. My backslide was short but sweet!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

bhamlin said:


> Congrats Marcus:wav:


X2...nice shooting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Great shooting folks! :thumbs_up


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Congratulation Marcus for the first big win in the indoor season sitdown.:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nice shooting everyone.... pretty good turn out !!

all you lurkers, get a target-shoot for score, and send it in !! 

congrats Marcus... !!....:wink:

Thanks for the cookies Nana !...:teeth:


great job Hornet.... thank you ...:rock::rock:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Shooting marcus!!!! Here ya go:beer::beer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well that wraps up the first Hornet Sitdown....

I hope you all had fun  See ya next week.....:darkbeer:



also next week we will be shooting on our NORMAL night.....WEDNESDAY....so get scores in to me by Tues night. :wink:

I guess now that those of you that haven't played in the past know what it will be like.....you won't be SKEEEERRREEEDDD to play :zip: But be aware....there is always a chance for a "wrinkle" :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope my Contender gets here soon The 32 and skinny arrows not gonna git r dun in this crowd! Nice shootin all and a great job running it Hornet:darkbeer:
John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep we will all be in trouble shortly.....unless you struggle for a week or two setting up the FS setup


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Man this was fun but now I'm nearly out the door for some Tail, hope we all will have our game face on come Tuesday, I know I will.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> CRAP..... Lokks like im just gonna have to quit playin and lay out a 30X...Oh well
> 
> 
> Nana can I have a cookie???? And a drink???
> ...


Sweetie.. cookies have disappeared already.. but I'll make sure to have more next week... and I know it's early, but :beer: :wink:

I'll save you some next time... :hug:



south-paaw said:


> nice shooting everyone.... pretty good turn out !!
> 
> all you lurkers, get a target-shoot for score, and send it in !!
> 
> ...


:hug: Always for you Sweetie...


Thanks for a great job Hornet... 

Cocoa Meringues and Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cookies are on the menu for those that attend, and join me on the pine.... :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting everyone.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and it looks like after 6 arrows in the first round of the finals....
> we have more Syrup on the PINE....man that bench has to be extra STICKY....speaking of STICKY where the heck is he? :noidea:
> 
> archerpap 33 33 32 32 31 33 31 33 31 33
> Dutchy - 33 33 33 32 31 *32 *33 32 32 33


sorry boys, ive had the flu all week and there was no way i could stay up through this. great shooting everyone! see ya next week..... hopefully

thanks again for your efforts hornet!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks guys! 
Got on fire that day, always nice when that happens.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #3....and who's it gonna be?
> 
> Looks like....several of you GOT LUCKY....lord knows she didn't since she runs with the NC crew she was to skeeerrreeeeddd to show.....but the man from Fl Scott.Barrett....thanks for coming now go get your first splinter :doh:
> 
> ...


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm so sad you guys played with out me !! What the heck South-paaw, you should have told me !! :sad: 

I'm coming out to play next week thats for sure !! You guys all shot some great scores !! Great job Marcus !:cheer2:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Played without you.... I don't usually send personal reminders. But YOUR MAN was sent one 

And next week is NOW....scores are due tonight for week #2...

I imagine just like last week Spoon will be the only one from NC again :zip: 

and no Minxing scores....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Played without you.... I don't usually send personal reminders. But YOUR MAN was sent one
> 
> And next week is NOW....scores are due tonight for week #2...
> 
> ...


Hopefully he shoots enough ends this time


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Hopefully he shoots enough ends this time


He shot enough ends last time.:angry:

Just forgot to write them all down.

This week is different.:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

He shot enough this time :wink:

But still no other NC scores :zip:


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Played without you.... I don't usually send personal reminders. But YOUR MAN was sent one
> 
> And next week is NOW....scores are due tonight for week #2...
> 
> ...


WHAT !!! :mg:You mean to tell me that OBT knew about this !! I'll have to take care of him !!! 

I guess I'm in for week 3......:sad: !! Although a personal reminder would have been nice !!:angel:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds like someONE is about to get it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

love'n-archery said:


> WHAT !!! :mg:You mean to tell me that OBT knew about this !! I'll have to take care of him !!!
> 
> I guess I'm in for week 3......:sad: !! Although a personal reminder would have been nice !!:angel:


I sent him a text and a message on FB....and I don't mean on Tues either.....:zip:

Tell him if he is scared just say he is scared.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and there are some people missing from last week.....and some that haven't turned anything in yet :zip:

I will be around all day tomorrow so send scores in before 7 PM


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

love'n-archery said:


> I'm so sad you guys played with out me !! What the heck South-paaw, you should have told me !! :sad:
> 
> I'm coming out to play next week thats for sure !! You guys all shot some great scores !! Great job Marcus !:cheer2:




```

```

OOOOOPPSSS... 

:smile:

p.s. 

send score in by midnight tonight.... heheheheeee


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> and there are some people missing from last week.....and some that haven't turned anything in yet :zip:
> 
> I will be around all day tomorrow so send scores in before 7 PM


does this mean I still have time ?!! :teeth:


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I sent him a text and a message on FB....and I don't mean on Tues either.....:zip:
> 
> Tell him if he is scared just say he is scared.....


Hornet I think your right !!! He is scared !! :mg: 

Come on out and play OBT !!!




south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


south-paaw it's ok !!! Just don't let it happen again !!!:smile:


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

BH are you still taking scores for week one? if not i have a score, if you want to call it that, for week 2. I will post tonite when i get home from work.

Marc


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #3....and who's it gonna be?
> 
> Looks like....several of you GOT LUCKY....lord knows she didn't since she runs with the NC crew she was to skeeerrreeeeddd to show.....but the man from Fl Scott.Barrett....thanks for coming now go get your first splinter :doh:
> 
> ...


I am bringing it this week....built me up some fat arrows! 2613's with 325gr ProPoints and 4" shields....shoot so slow, you can run down the lane and guide them into the X!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I am bringing it this week....built me up some fat arrows! 2613's with 325gr ProPoints and 4" shields....shoot so slow, you can run down the lane and guide them into the X!


I think you forgot to run on a few ends....or either your slow or tripped :chortle:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think you forgot to run on a few ends....or either your slow or tripped :chortle:


And the smack has begun early for today's round


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think you forgot to run on a few ends....or either your slow or tripped :chortle:


I gotta give you a chance somehow!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I gotta give you a chance somehow!


after watching you shoot today....I don't need that chance


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> after watching you shoot today....I don't need that chance




I shot last night....in Central Florida....were you here?!?!?!


----------

